# Apostrophe or no?



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I just registered my puppy the other day, and unfortunately didn't ask first about this! I know this is picky, but I'm picky!

So-- it goes like this, right? Name of kennel, Dog's Name

BUT, my question is, when is the correct time to use an apostrophe after the kennel name?

A. Kennel's Magic Trick
B. Kennel Magic Trick

My breeder had written just his kennel name on the AKC paper without the '-- but his listings are not consistent. Sometimes he will use
Kennel's 
or sometimes
Kennels

(Plural w/o the ' )

Other people who have his puppies have used all the combos-- no ', ', or the plural version of the kennel name.

I used no ' and now I wish I had, but it's $20 to change it!

I know this is so dumb . . .


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, so I looked at Griff's papers and his breeder used an apostrophe consistently.

But honestly, I have papers for my Aussie and couldn't even tell you where they are. 

Did you have plans to show your boy or something you'd need them for? I'm pretty clueless about all that...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I would use the possessive form, ie, the apostrophe.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just looking at a show premium, and it looks like it is about 50/50 on weather people use " 's". If you do not use it, that is two extra characters to use in the name.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Unless it's worth the $20 to you I'd forget about it unless you're planning to enter your dog in lots of events where you'll be using the name on entries and seeing it printed in the programs. I think some breeders are pickier than others about how you do it and if so they would have indicated it on the registration form or let you know what they wanted. Personally, I like the 's form.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Do whatever sounds the best, rolls off your tongue the easiest. I didn't use possessive on the kennel name for any of my dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never used the apostrophe on any of our dogs - because it would be a pain to remember while filling out the little boxes on entry forms.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you for the replies! Your responses reflect what's out there-- a mixed bag!

Noreaster, as for showing-- that has never been my plan. We bought him w/limited registration. HOWEVER, my 13 y.o. is fascinated with the idea and wants to become a jr. handler. I told her no-- no full registration and the UKC events are not very common around here. 

But, I spoke with my breeder yesterday about my pup's behavior, and when I mentioned that my daughter was interested in showing, he said he would be willing to change our registration to full. I was surprised!

I am going to wait and see-- want to make sure we get this arousal biting under 100% control before we go this route. It would only be temporary anyway, until we get him neutered.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Neutered dogs and dogs with limited registration can show in Junior Showmanship.


----------

